
Why have yoga teacher salaries frozen since the 90s? - thechhaya
Even though the industry has exploded with 20% Y.O.Y growth for the past 2 decades? It seems no other industry makes that little sense?
======
j0rd
Supply and demand.

Fact is anyone can really become a yoga teacher by going to a training
program, so the supply of yoga teachers is huge. The competition is fierce on
getting a placement, so that keeps the price down.

------
nwatson
Maybe the number of people wanting to be yoga teachers has exploded with >>
20% Y.O.Y. growth.

------
hooch
Where did you find the 20% figure and what data do you have on salaries?

